# anyone doing other stuff? how did I do?



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually feeling bad now. Its not about having balls to up the bid.
There kinda shrinking now and I feel I fleeced someone 
I do appreciate the quoted per ft rates and per yard rates its food for thought. I may try hooking up with someone who can finish basements off and i will just dig em out. At this time its beyond my skill level. I would have to participate in several basement pours to grasp whats needed to be done.
Ive done slabs and footers in my younger years and pre casted many septic tanks with the old steel forms you beat the pins in. Mmm todat there air release lol.:whistling I would love to learn the process. Is it that diffacult? How are the monolithic walls formed? Wood? foam? Can a cave man do it?Are there any videos showing the process? books?You guys know your sh*t. Thank you
the-turd-man


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*suggestion*

If at the end of the job you still feel that way ,you can reduce the bill or 
provide more service.


----------

